# I'm not really new, but...



## thedude3535 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hey all! I've been off this forum for several years now (was under a different name, and pretty close to an original member). I'd rather not identify with my past username here and would prefer to start fresh. If some of you originals recognize me, first of all, I'll be impressed! But keep it to yourselves please, if you don't mind. I recognize a lot of names here from the old days!

This place was a lot of help back in the day, mostly for venting. Things are the same as they used to be, but also different. Well, I'm different, and that made a lot of difference in how I view my marriage. Perspective is everything.

Late 40's guy, married 8+ years now, with her for 12+. Two stepkids, a teen and a young 20's. I look forward to participating again, and hopefully from a different point of view now


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

thedude3535 said:


> Hey all! I've been off this forum for several years now (was under a different name, and pretty close to an original member). I'd rather not identify with my past username here and would prefer to start fresh. If some of you originals recognize me, first of all, I'll be impressed! But keep it to yourselves please, if you don't mind. I recognize a lot of names here from the old days!
> 
> This place was a lot of help back in the day, mostly for venting. Things are the same as they used to be, but also different. Well, I'm different, and that made a lot of difference in how I view my marriage. Perspective is everything.
> 
> Late 40's guy, married 8+ years now, with her for 12+. Two stepkids, a teen and a young 20's. I look forward to participating again, and hopefully from a different point of view now


Welcome back “dude”—one old-timer to another.


----------

